# fodmap diet?



## bellbells (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, am new around here.. my dietician has started me on the fodmap diet but I am at a loss in to what foods I can eat in specific, meal ideas! I have tried googling but not having alot of luck, can anyone help?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Haven't found any meal based info (there are several books on this you might see if the library can get them if you don't want to risk buying them first) that might have some info.There is this link http://john.toebes.com/diet.html that has both foods to avoid and foods to eat for fructose reduction in the diet and that is a lot of what I think the FODMAP has you avoid.http://www.healthsystem.virginia.edu/inter...rettArticle.pdf has a bit of what to eat info but mostly what to avoid on the FODMAP diet.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

This will help you http://www.healthsystem.virginia.edu/inter...rettArticle.pdf Also, if you have a dietician isn't he/she supposed to advise you?Good luck!


----------

